
Show HN: Chrome Extension to list BitChute subs videos on your YouTube subs page - richardARPANET
https://github.com/project-49476/EveryTube
======
richardARPANET
Some background info on this:

Every few weeks news pops up about a YouTuber being de-platformed. They
usually end up migrating over to one of the alternative platforms (Vimeo,
Bitchute, etc).

However, people are lazy bones and tend to continue to use YouTube as their
main go-to for video content. Forgetting to visit those other platforms to
catch up with the creators who YouTube gave the ban-hammer to.

EveryTube is a simple Chrome add-on which lists the content you subscribe to
on other platforms and lists it along with your regular YouTube subscriptions
your
[https://www.youtube.com/feed/subscriptions](https://www.youtube.com/feed/subscriptions)
page.

It currently supports Bitchute and I'm in the process of adding Vimeo support.

